

Clojure 1.2 adds primitive type support for fns (read, fast fns) - swannodette
http://clj-me.cgrand.net/2010/06/10/primitive-types-support-for-fns-coming-to-a-clojure-branch-near-you/

======
swannodette
This a really big deal for certain kinds of programs. In particular big loops
over primitive data. A lot of people come to Clojure confused as to why
certain simple Java iterative algorithms don't convert into the exact same
perf in Clojure. This change addresses those kind of programs in a big way
while at the same time reducing the amount of manual type hinting.

With deftype, protocols, and statics the foundation for writing Clojure
programs that show bare metal JVM perf without resorting to Java or macros is
place.

